
Show HN: A theme color extracting library implemented in C - XadillaX
https://github.com/XadillaX/byakuren
======
tenken
sample output?

~~~
anonova
I ran the test script on this sunset photo:
<[https://i.imgur.com/9EXyYlJ.jpg>](https://i.imgur.com/9EXyYlJ.jpg>). Output
for the different algorithms:

* otree: [https://i.imgur.com/AnqaTLE.png](https://i.imgur.com/AnqaTLE.png)

* mindiff: [https://i.imgur.com/2UMzyub.png](https://i.imgur.com/2UMzyub.png)

* mix: [https://i.imgur.com/TJm6tJ3.png](https://i.imgur.com/TJm6tJ3.png)

